# diverse gewässer in venezuela



## ux40 (14. April 2012)

hallihallo freunde der kreischenden bremse.... ich war vor kurzem in venezuela auf tarpon, peacock bass, payara etc. und kann nur sagen, das ich wirklich ALLE gewässer super fand. vom fast schon beschaulichen orinocodelta mit seinen unzähligen seitenarmen und sagenhaft schöner natur, über verschiedene urwaldflüsse mit ihrer teilweise wilden und rauhen umgebung, bis zum gigantischen guri-stausee. das besondere dort sind (natürlich nach den zielfischen) die wirklich unterschiedlichsten angeltaktiken, die man einsetzen muss, um erfolgreich zu sein. ich kenn angelgewässer in deutschland,österreich,polen,tschechei,ungarn,schweden,italien,frankreich,kenia,
ägypten,dom.rep.,jamaica etc. , aber das war der hammer. ich kann es wirklich nur wärmstens empfehlen#6


----------



## Corinna68 (16. April 2012)

*AW: diverse gewässer in venezuela*



ux40 schrieb:


> hallihallo freunde der kreischenden bremse.... ich war vor kurzem in venezuela auf tarpon, peacock bass, payara etc. und kann nur sagen, das ich wirklich ALLE gewässer super fand. vom fast schon beschaulichen orinocodelta mit seinen unzähligen seitenarmen und sagenhaft schöner natur, über verschiedene urwaldflüsse mit ihrer teilweise wilden und rauhen umgebung, bis zum gigantischen guri-stausee. das besondere dort sind (natürlich nach den zielfischen) die wirklich unterschiedlichsten angeltaktiken, die man einsetzen muss, um erfolgreich zu sein. ich kenn angelgewässer in deutschland,österreich,polen,tschechei,ungarn,schweden,italien,frankreich,kenia,
> ägypten,dom.rep.,jamaica etc. , aber das war der hammer. ich kann es wirklich nur wärmstens empfehlen#6


Da kann ich nur zustimmen:vik::vik::vik:
Nicht zu vergessen die Welse da geht die Post ab und die Farbenpracht der Fische ,nicht mit unserem einheimischen Wels zu vergleichen:vik:


----------



## ux40 (18. April 2012)

*AW: diverse gewässer in venezuela*

yupp, das hab ich mir für die nächste tour vorgenommen... da soll es zwischen 15 und 17 verschiedene welsarten geben und bei entsprechend grossen exemplaren von redtail, laulau und riesenantennenwels geht was #6 natürlich ist es nicht immer ein wels, wenn nachts der bissanzeiger schreit; da hast du auch schon mal ne schildi oder nen kaiman drauf|bigeyes


----------

